# Die Wache Kalimdors sucht Mitglieder (Horde)



## Drahkorr (14. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine kleine Gildengemeinschaft mit jetzt ca. 40 Mitgliedern auf der Hordenseite.

Bei uns steht der Spaß am Spiel und an der Gemeinschaft im Vordergrund. Real Life geht jederzeit vor!

Wir bereiten gerade eine interne Gilden-Raidgruppe für Zur'Gurub vor und auch eine Raidgemeinschaft für MC ist im Aufbau.

Auch einer netten RP-Runde steht nichts im Wege...

Wenn ihr Lust habt uns zu verstärken und ebenfalls Lust auf einen lustigen und netten Haufen habt, dann freuen wir uns über eure Bewerbung. Ob über unser Forum oder ingame ist dabei euch überlassen...

www.gildentreff-dwk.de

Hoffentlich auf bald  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Drahkorr (23. November 2006)

Auf Grund der regen Anmeldungen haben wir nun bereits die 70er Grenze überschritten.

Wir haben ein Mindestlevel von 30 für Neuaufnahmen festgelegt und freuen uns weiter auf eure Anfragen!


----------



## Melrakal (30. November 2006)

hui jemand vom Syndikat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wink*

Wünsch euch bei der weiteren Such viel Erfolg. Gerade jetzt, wo viele Groß-/Raidgilden auf dem Realm zerfallen, solltet ihr eine große Auswahl an fähigen Leuten finden können, die euch bei ZG/AQ20/MC unterstützen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Mel


----------



## Kaktus-Jack (10. Januar 2007)

HUHU 
Syndikatler 
mein name ist Skarabey 51 Jäger und Skarabei 60 Schurke *hust Ally seite 
ich wollte mal kontakt aufnehmen mit Horde Spieler von unseren server das man sich mal treffen kann alle zusammen ohne Blutvergiessen So RP mässig oder um mal unsere Fähigkeiten zu testen 1 vs 1 bei interesse meldet euch mal 

msn samulewitzgin@hotmail.com
icq 230243663


----------

